# Gebrauchsdauer 13849-1



## SiMe01 (24 Februar 2011)

Die Gebrauchsdauer nach 13849-1 wird in Kapitel 3.1.28 angegeben als: 
Zeitraum der die vorgegebene Verwendung der SPR/CS abdeckt.

Heisst das nun, dass wenn ich mit einer Gebrauchsdauer von 20 Jahren rechne, der Kunde die Sicherheitsrelevanten bauteile alle austauschen muss? (Von den Herstellern wird ja oft eine Gebrauchsdauer von 20 Jahren angegeben). Wer ist dafür zuständig das dies gemacht wird, der Hersteller der Anlage, oder jender der diese Betreibt? Wenn der Hersteller der Anlage Servicearbeiten an dieser Ausführt, welche nichts mit dem Sicherheitsrelevanten teil der Anlage zu tun haben, wäre er dann nach Ablauf der Gebrauchsdauer verpflichtet die Sicherheitssteuerung ebenfalls zu ersetzen?


----------



## Tommi (24 Februar 2011)

SiMe01 schrieb:


> Heisst das nun, dass wenn ich mit einer Gebrauchsdauer von 20 Jahren rechne, der Kunde die Sicherheitsrelevanten bauteile alle austauschen muss?


 
Hallo, im Anhang (siehe unten) das, was die Software zur Norm (Sistema) dazu ausspuckt, wenn man die Betriebstage, -stunden, Zykluszeit und
Schaltspiele entsprechend eingibt.

Wer den Austausch durchführt, kann meiner Meinung nach 
vertraglich oder per Betriebsanleitung geregelt werden.

weiteres ggfs. heute abend...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Andreas Koenig (9 März 2011)

Ich schreibe in meine Betriebsanleitung, dass 
1. Die Maschine auf 20 Jahre Lebensdauer ausgelegt it
2. der Betreiber nach 20 Jahre prüfen muss, ob und welche Sicherheitskomponenten er austauschen muss, um die Sicherheit weiter zu gewährleisten.

Die Problematik kommt ja nur bei Komponenten auf, die 
* in Kat B oder 1 ausgeführt sind (sonst fängt ja Testung oder Redundanz in der Realität  die meisten Fehler auf)
* einem Verschleiss unterliegen (dh. B10 Wert angegeben oder aber ein MTTF angegeben und gleichzeitig eine maximale Anzahl der Betätigungen vorgeschrieben; so macht es u.a. Kuka für seine Roboter)

Andreas


----------



## Tommi (9 März 2011)

Andreas Koenig schrieb:


> Die Problematik kommt ja nur bei Komponenten auf


 
Hallo Andreas,

"nur" ist gut, das betrifft doch alle Bauteile, die irgendwie mechanisch sind
und bei redundanten Systemen sind doch statistisch irgendwann auch beide Kanäle "abgelaufen".

Oder habe ich Dich missverstanden?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (9 März 2011)

Hallo,
man muss zuerst verstehen wie die PL Bereiche in der Norm berechnet wurden.
Der Basisparameter die Kategorie wurde als Berechnungsgrundlage genommen und es wurden vereinfachte Annahmen gemacht. 
Gebrauchsdauer 20 Jahre
Konstante Ausfallraten innerhalb der Gebrauchsdauer
Also vereinfachende Annahmen und die Norm Abschnitt 4.5.4 basiert auf diesen also auch die Berechnungen. Die weiteren Parameter wie MTTFd und DCavg und CCF sind auch berücksichtigt worden bei den Berechnungen. Warum jetzt 20 Jahre, hier kommt  B10, B10d, MTTFd, T10d ins spiel. Also wenn man sich die so genannte  Badewannekurve ansieht erkennt man Frühausfälle die Zufallsausfälle und dann kommen die Verschleißausfälle.
Die Frühausfälle werden unter den Tisch fallen gelassen da man davon ausgeht das Bauteile die ständig direkt Ausfallen im Maschinenbau nicht eingesetzt werden. Jetzt kommt eine Vereinfachung die Zufallsausfälle sind konstant. Und jetzt kommt der Bezug zu den Verschleißausfällen, hier hat man die ganzen Wahrscheinlichkeitsberechungen auf 20 Jahre bezogen und wenn jetzt Verschleißbehaftete Bauteile eingesetzt werden dann  kommt man abhängig von der Betätigungsanzahl Irgend wann an die Grenze nämlich 20 Jahre. Also der berechnete T10d Wert muss mindestens 20 Jahre sein, aber ist er es nicht, müssen die betroffenen Bauteile früher ausgetauscht werden um die Verschleißausfälle zu verhindern.
Was ist jetzt zu tun? z.B. in die Betriebsanleitung den Zeitpunkt des Tauschens aufnehmen.


Dies alles kann man sehr genau im BGIA Report 2/2008 Anhang D nachlesen.

Und es spielt keine Rolle welche Kategorie zur Anwendung kommt.


----------



## Andreas Koenig (10 März 2011)

das ist einer der vielen Punkte, die diese teils praxisfremde Norm nicht abdeckt. 

Wenn man unterstellt, dass ein nicht einem für Ausfälle in die unsichere Richtung relevantem Verschleiss unterliegenden Sicherheitsbauteil mit einem Pl (dh. ohne B10-Wert) wie ein Lichtvorhang oder ein Sicherheitsschaltgerät 20 Jahre lang ausreichend zuverlässig ist, kann dieses nach 20 Jahren +1 Tag nicht plötzlich unzuverlässig werden. 
Verschleiss hängt ja auch eher von der Schaltzyklenzahl und Schaltlast ab, als ob die Maschine 20 oder 50 Jahre herumsteht.  

Da wird man als Betreiber nicht umhin kommen, eigene Untersuchungen zu machen und daraufhin Festlegungen zu treffen z.B.:
- Lichtvorhang PLe = alle Fehler müssen ohenhin erkannt werden, daher kein Austausch gerechtfertigt
- Sicherheitsschaltgerät PL=e im Einsatz für Nothalt = sehr geringe Lastspielzahl, gute interne Testung --> Daher kein Austausch
- Nothaltbetätiger: mechanische Lebensdauer für den zu treffenden Fehlerausschlus "mechanisches Versagen des Betätigers" könnte abgelaufen sein --> Austausch häufig benutzter Nothalttaster an ständig besetzten Arbeitsplätzen
- Bei redundanten Schaltungen ggf. einen Kanal belassen, einen Kanal ersetzen --> durch unterschiedliche Bauteillebensdauer wird gleichzzeitiger Ausfall sehr unwahrscheinlich, Testung erkennt den Fehler
- hohe Reserve an PL (z.B. ich brauche PL=d, erreiche aber einen PL=e) --> Zuverlässigkeitsresereve vorhanden

--> die Norm sagt ja nicht aus, dass alle Bauteile auszutauschen sind, sondern nur dass die Berechung als Vorannahme nur bis zu einer Lebensdauer von 20 Jahren gilt. 

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Tommi (10 März 2011)

Andreas Koenig schrieb:


> ein Sicherheitsschaltgerät 20 Jahre lang ausreichend zuverlässig ist, kann dieses nach 20 Jahren +1 Tag nicht plötzlich unzuverlässig werden.
> 
> Gruss Andreas


 
Hallo Andreas,

danke für Deinen guten Beitrag.

Die Problematik mit diesen 20 Jahren ist mir erst mit der Einführung der
13849 und insbesondere Sistema bewußt geworden.
Das routinemäßige Testen (z.B. jährlich) von Sicherheitseinrichtungen ist meines Erachtens mindestens genauso wichtig. Insbesondere solche
Elemente, z.B. "einsame NOT-HALT-Schalter", welche eigentlich nie 
betätigt werden oder solche, die in Pulte eingebaut sind und der Schalt-
block abfallen kann (hat's alles schon gegeben). Und natürlich solche,
welche Verschleiß unterliegen. 
Wenn man seine Maschinen als Betreiber ständig im Blick hat,
(§3(3) BetrSichV), kann man den 20 Jahren auch gelassen entgegensehen.

Ich bin da wahrscheinlich sowieso schon in Rente!!!*ROFL*

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Andreas Koenig (21 März 2011)

Hallo,

ja das Testen ist auch wichtig, um systematische Fehler zu erkennen. Beispiel aus der Praxis:

Durch Einbau zusätzlicher Ventile in einen Sicherheitskreis kam wegen Überlast oft ein Sicherungsautomat --> Instandhaltung angerufen --> Schaltspannung wurde umgeklemmt auf eine weniger belastete Versorgungsspannung --> dummerweise wurde die nun verwendete Betätigungsspannung der Busklemme nicht über den Sicherheitskreis geschaltet, so dass ein Teil der Sicherheitsfunktionen komplett lahm gelegt war.  Zum Glück ist es jemand aufgefallen, dass sich da in der Maschine was bewegte, wenn die Tür offen ist....

Gruss Andreas


----------



## stevenn (27 Juli 2015)

Andreas Koenig schrieb:


> Wenn man unterstellt, dass ein nicht einem für Ausfälle in die unsichere Richtung relevantem Verschleiss unterliegenden Sicherheitsbauteil mit einem Pl (dh. ohne B10-Wert) wie ein Lichtvorhang oder ein Sicherheitsschaltgerät 20 Jahre lang ausreichend zuverlässig ist, kann dieses nach 20 Jahren +1 Tag nicht plötzlich unzuverlässig werden.
> 
> 
> Da wird man als Betreiber nicht umhin kommen, eigene Untersuchungen zu machen und daraufhin Festlegungen zu treffen z.B.:
> ...



ich greife mal einen alten Thread auf, weil er aktuell bei uns Thema ist.Sprich Umbauten, Modernisierung von 15-20 Jahre alten Prüfständen.
Mir ist auch klar, dass eine Lichtschranke bei 20 Jahren +1 Tag eigentlich nicht unzuverlässig ist, aber siehe hier (bitte nicht als Werbung verstehen)  
http://files.pepperl-fuchs.com/selector_files/navi/productInfo/doct/tdoct0188b_ger.pdf
wenn jetzt hier auf Seite 32 steht, dass die Gebrauchsdauer 20 Jahre ist, dann sollte man das doch einhalten,oder? Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass der Staatsanwalt sagt, "he, das Bauteil darf doch nur 20 Jahre genutzt werden, dieses ist aber schon 25 Jahre im Einsatz! Ihr müsst euren Angestellten sichere Maschinen zur Verfügung stellen, das habt ihr hier aber nicht gemacht! Herstellerangaben nicht beachtet"
Warum bekommt man mit 21 km/h zu schnell einen Punkt und mit 19 km/h zu schnell nicht? das sind einfach Grenzen die so festgelegt sind.
Die 20 Jahre resultieren eben aus der MTTFd,T10d usw -Berechnungen und deswegen müssen Sicherheitsbauteile spätestens nach Herstellerangaben ausgetauscht werden.
Seht ihr das immernoch anders?


----------

